# Am I tripping out for no reason??



## Confused37 (Feb 6, 2018)

So I've been married for 2.5 years and everything seemed to be going great, we have a beautiful baby girl and I work while my wife is a stay at home mom. I'm very loyal never cheated of any type and I feel like I'm a great person. My wife and I have had a few problems in the past she's emotionally abused me and has actually hit me a couple times. I know that's not cool but we were having a rough patch and I was probably being a ****.

Anyway so I've never been a jealous guy ever! My whole life I've always had high confidence and it's literally never been an issue. So recently she said she wants friends and I'm like cool baby. So she meets this guy on Facebook and she's talking to him for a while and the whole time she's telling me how cool he is and him and his wife are best friends and we all should hangout blah blah blah. So about a week ago I'm sensing a weird vibe between us and I text her and she says why would you feel that I feel like you have a problem with my friend and I tell her no problem baby I love you. Well that night she proceeds to confess that he's actually in love with her and she deleted all their messages and she didn't know what she was doing and she might have flirted with him and she feels guilty. Well that really screwed me up. So we have a couple days she tells me that she doesn't like him like that and I figured she would stop texting him but she's back at it. And now she's "being careful" with what's said. It makes me feel like crap am I wrong to feel this???


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Assuming that she’s not already cheated with this guy, she’s playing with fire and needs to cut out the bull****.

Put your foot down, tell her to drop/block/ghost this dude, and to stop chatting with other guys online PERIOD.

Oh, and drop a dime on this guy to his wife.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Assuming that she’s not already cheated with this guy, she’s playing with fire and needs to cut out the bull****.
> 
> Put your foot down, tell her to drop/block/ghost this dude, and to stop chatting with other guys online PERIOD.
> 
> Oh, and drop a dime on this guy to his wife.


 All of this ^ 
Plus she just burned her "friends of the opposite sex" card. No more male friends for her, she has weak to nonexistent boundaries.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I smell a rat.

Play dumb and keep your eyes open.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Confused you need to snoop on her messages and forward them to this OMs SO or wife.

Don't threaten or warn your marriage is in grave danger if not already done.

Tamat


----------



## JayDee7 (Sep 12, 2017)

She had an emotional affair with this guy at a minimum and he fell in love with her and she flirted with him and will not let him go now, so maybe she fell in love as well.

Another man is in love with your wife and she keeps contacting him after admitting to flirting with him, why haven’t you dropped the hammer down on this? Tell the other wife, confront the man, correct your wife’s behavior and set hard boundaries and follow through with action if she ever crosses them again. Good luck.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2017)

Confused37 said:


> So we have a couple days she tells me that she doesn't like him like that and I figured she would stop texting him but she's back at it. And now she's "being careful" with what's said. It makes me feel like crap am I wrong to feel this???


So your wife is texting a guy who she says loves her and you have to ask if it's wrong for you to feel like crap? She's way over the line. Any good wife would cut all contact with him immediately.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

First, you should read "no more mr. nice guy" and 'hold on to your nuts' -> Mostly to learn about boundaries.

You being a **** (historically) is not cool, but her hitting you isnt either... although i dont know how much of a **** you were and if you deserved anything you got.

I would also expose this to the other guys wife... if she doesnt already know it will at least put him under fire and get him off your wifes back.


----------



## username77 (Dec 27, 2017)

She was probably ****ing this dude for months, it's not uncommon for women to try to somehow bring their affair partner out into the open in some round about way.

More than likely your wife cheated, either emotional, but more than likely it was physical. If you sweep it under the rug it will happen again, probably in a couple months. Insist on 100% transparency or the marriage ends. This isn't as innocent as it seems at all.


----------



## Mizzbak (Sep 10, 2016)

Confused37 said:


> So we have a couple days she tells me that she doesn't like him like that and I figured she would stop texting him but she's back at it. And now she's "being careful" with what's said. It makes me feel like crap am I wrong to feel this???


Have you just come right out and told her that you want her to cut off all contact with him? 

Because yes, it is inappropriate (even if you already know the whole of it) - especially given that he declared he had feelings for her. And so she should have cut it off herself (and long before the flirting started.) But rather than just "figuring" that she should stop, as her husband, you are perfectly entitled to insist that she do so. Or face the consequences of not doing so.


----------

